# Poljot Traveller 24



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

On a Morellato Leather strap


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thats cool...is it a mechanical or automatic???


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

is it mechanical P31681


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice one. My one and oly Poljot is the non-chrono traveller. The alarm sure is useful.


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Great dial.

What kind of sound have the alarm ?


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

It's sounds a bit like a cricket in heat.....a bit whiny but it does the job. Almost gave me a heart attack once when I forgot all about it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

andytyc said:


> It's sounds a bit like a cricket in heat.....a bit whiny but it does the job. Almost gave me a heart attack once when I forgot all about it!


Thats a nice watch its now on my must have list,ive got one poljot a new chrono mechanical .The finish on these russain watches is superb.Nice one Tony.


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

andytyc said:


> It's sounds a bit like a cricket in heat.....a bit whiny but it does the job. Almost gave me a heart attack once when I forgot all about it!


I need buy this watch....perfect for 7:00 AM....near my wife's ears....


----------

